# Cars. How many in the household? Leased,owned or financed?



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Three cars . 1 bought new paid off a long time ago now the beater. 1 leased for the wife. 1 a couple years old paid cash for daughter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

2 personal vehicles, 2 company vehicles. Personal vehicles are paid for - we are 100% debt free. :yahoo:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Two vehicles, both paid for with cash.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

2 both paid for


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

1 paid for and 1 paying for.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

2015 - Odyssey (wife) - owe about 12k
2010 - Rx350 (mine) - paid off
2001 - E55 AMG (mine) - paid off


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

3 In total:

'05 - Chevy Truck (Spare) - Paid Cash

'16 - VW GTI (Mine) - Paid for in under a year. Had over half down on it.

'19 - VW GLI (Wife) - In Process. Should be paid off in under 3 months. Had over half down on it. 
Previous car had 150k


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

1 truck 2018 bought new
1 suv 2017 fiance's bought used
1 motorcycle 2017 bought used
On track to have motorcycle and suv paid off by this time next year if not before, truck to follow shortly after. 
Plan is to buy any replacements or additions to fleet outright or finance half of purchase price or less and pay off way early.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

We pay cash (always and only)

1966 GTO
1973 Challenger
2002 Toyota Tundra
2011 Dodge Ram 5.7 Hemi
2018 Toyota Highlander Platinum SE


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Two
18 Silverado LTZ paid for
18 Equinox Premier, lease- 4 more payments
Soon to have '20 Blazer Premier or Acadia Denali. Will pay cash.
Sick of lease payments.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> 1 paid for and 1 paying for.


Same. Both were paid for until my 07' Accord died. Checked oil one day and bone dry. Known issue that I didn't know about. Warped the valve heads. Oil light never came on.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

1 - 2014 car, paid for. My airport ride. 
1 - 2015 Tahoe bought used and almost paid for, 5 more months.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

17 Volvo S60 
15 Ram 3500 6.4l tradesmen

Both have leans but hope to pay them off this year if all goes well.

And a 2020 Salem Cruise Lite 263bhxl travel trailer. Doesn't count as a car but it has to be registered so...


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Speaking of financing, Ugh.

I was shocked when one of my kids pointed at neighbor after neighbor in her MD neighborhood and rattled off the insane monthly payments each household was paying, on beat up run down used clunkers - all because the owners originally bought cars way beyond their means ...

Predictions as far back as 5 years ago were that "the next" recession was going to be the bottom falling out on all the "Sub Prime" auto loans being floated precipitously. Still waiting .... meanwhile ...

*Dealerships Give Car Buyers Some Advice: "Just Stop Paying Your Loan"
*
_In a practice known as "kicking the trade-in," Car sellers are telling hard-up borrowers to have their old cars voluntarily repossessed. Lenders and borrowers are losing out._

(Link May require a subscription to read, possibly not ...): https://www.wsj.com/articles/dealerships-give-car-buyers-some-advice-just-stop-paying-your-loan-11581762601?mod=mhp


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

Including the kids cars/trucks-- 6. All paid for. 
Wifes 2012 Camry
My 1997 Silverado
Sons(2) 2005 Camry, 2002 Highlander
Our 1993 Jeep. My next project
1929 Ford Model A


----------



## ANPT (Apr 4, 2019)

2 Cars, both paid for. 2013 Acura ILX. 2014 Toyota 4Runner. Would love to add an older truck just to run errands & beat up.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

2004 Ford F-150 (paid for) - I put less than 5,000 miles a year on this truck. Given that I have no payment, and how little I drive it, I have no burning desire to upgrade.

Company vehicle is my daily driver.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

440mag said:


> We pay cash (always and only)
> 
> 1966 GTO
> 1973 Challenger
> ...


That's a funny meme. I have 1957 Chevy Nomad and a 1948 Chevy Pickup. I get sick thinking about how much money I'd have if I would have dollar cost averaged that into the market over the last 20 years.


----------



## Liquid (Mar 24, 2020)

2, 2012 Prius V and 2015 Infiniti Q50. Thankfully both paid off. Might be trading the Prius in for something bigger soon.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

2019 GMC AT4 leased. I don't plan to keep a vehicle until the girls get old enough (5 and 6 now). I will then buy them used cars to get them started. My wife works from home so no need for a second vehicle. May not be the best decision from a financial point of view but it works for us...


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

Lets see...In my garage right now we have a 1962 Chevy Nova, 1967 Chevy Nova, 2001 Chrysler GEM car, 2004 235" Norm Porter Dragster, 2015 Chevy Silverado, and a 2016 Ford Fusion, all owned except the fusion i still have another 3k to pay off.


----------

